# The right mouse button has lost its ability



## melmoe (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi,
A while ago, my pc was infected with malware and someone affiliated with Tech Support Forum really helped me fix it up. Everything has been working fine since then, but ever since I finished getting rid of the malware, my mouse no longer opens a context sensitive menu when I press the right button. When I right click on anything on the desktop, nothing happens, or when I right click on a file while using My Computer, nothing happens. It is truly annoying. Could someone please let me know if this sounds familiar, or if there is some really simple thing that I have overlooked.
Thanks,
Moe


----------



## TheDaX (Dec 5, 2004)

your mouse is probably broken... I would recommend testing it with another mouse


----------



## melmoe (Mar 19, 2005)

*The mouse works just fine...*

It's brand new and it works fine on my laptop.


----------



## uripyores (Nov 22, 2004)

As a simple test of the buttons,you could go to the control panel and click *mouse*, and on the *buttons* tab check the box for the *switch primary and secondary buttons*
Then see if it works the other way round.


----------



## melmoe (Mar 19, 2005)

*The mouse works fine (physically)*

I am fairly computer literate, and I've been through all of that stuff already. I know that the mouse works fine because I can right click on the MSN Messenger icon in the system tray, for example, and it works fine, but when I right click on the desktop to change my display properties, it won't work. Or if a right click an icon on the desktop it won't work. I've done the control panel thing and switched button assignment and the right button funtions physically, it's just annoying me when I want it to work. Thanks for you ideas.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If you're using WinXP, run regedit and go to
HKEY_CURRENT_USER \ Software \ Microsoft \ Windows \ CurrentVersion \ Policies \ Explorer
and set the *NoViewContextMenu* value to *0*

EDIT: I _think_ the path is correct... if not, do a search in regedit for NoViewContextMenu


----------

